# Hornwort transplanting/trimming



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

To my knowledge ( i could google it but iam too old for googling every question...) 

hornwort propagates via shoots. But doesnt it also propagate from trimmings..? I have three or four shoots in the 20 gal that have shot out over the last week or so to about three foot across the top... I wouldnt mind trimming them down to a foot or so so they just hang at the top and not curl around, and transplant the shoots to the new 55 gal the bulbs are sprouting in it but not quick enough to add the green it desperately needs.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hornwort is a stem plant.Its perfectly fine to trim it down and will encourage side shoots from the stem being cut.Once of the easiest ways to get it to spread!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

All stem plants are the same (except blyxa maybe). Trimming is how you get a bush vs just a few stems.


----------

